# 1941 Chrysler Steelcraft pedalcar



## RichH (Aug 14, 2020)

A picker around the corner from me hooked me up with this nice pedal car.Pretty solid and straight.Just need windshield ,bumper, lights ,and hood ornament .Anyone have spares?


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 29, 2020)

Is the Texas pedal car pedelar still around and make parts? was in the 99’s . They reopopped this car with working headlights so you might find one of those or the parts


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 29, 2020)

all parts avb. on ebay and some at speedway motors i dont think you will have 
a prob.


----------



## RichH (Sep 2, 2020)

Cowboysandkiddilacs came through eith all the parts I needed,to finish off the body work


----------



## RichH (Sep 2, 2020)

RichH said:


> Cowboysandkiddilacs came through eith all the parts I needed,to finish off the body work


----------



## 1motime (Sep 4, 2020)

Now the fun starts!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 12, 2020)

RichH said:


> View attachment 1259605




I also opted to buy all the reproduction parts (except for the wheels).
it was way too expensive to get all the chrome done in Canada.
I still have most of the original parts to go with the car when I decide to sell it (except for the plane).
The original parts are way more heavy duty, but the reproductions are a good, fast, cheap(er) alternative.

Enjoy the new seat. It will complement the car very well. Did you think about the paint scheme that you want to do?

Looking forward to seeing it done!
Max


----------



## RichH (Sep 12, 2020)

Still toying with colour .thinking same as yours or grey burgandy fenders or turquoise with white fenders


----------

